# 4th Street Ramp



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

launch at 4th street bridge.


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

go north on 4th street toward howard franklin look toward the left and you will see sm boat trailors park by the road cant miss it look for peole with funny suits on they are cleaning up joe.w amsoil spill that is why if go under the little bridge on 275 you will see oil booms everywhere you can thank joe.w for that amsoil spill i tried to get the d.e.p. involved with this amsoil catastophy


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

look for my black jeep cherokee there tonight (friday) (the 21st?) should be thre around 6:30 or so~


L.R.


----------



## YakkinReds (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

fished there last sun *the 9th), caught 1 lady fish, 1 jack cravelle, 1 snook (26"), and one red (also 26"). It was WINDY!~





L.R.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> fished there last sun *the 9th), caught 1 lady fish, 1 jack cravelle, 1 snook (26"), and one red (also 26"). It was WINDY!~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the place sucks if it's a strong Ne/E wind... 

LR where were you man at the Westcoastredfishtour.com?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I sold the MFII so I really couldnt fish it. (sunday was the last time) aside from that it was my birthday and I reeealy wanted to go to the Mudhole open house.


L.R.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

redfish, last trip I'll take while the boat is in my name! 




L.R.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

> redfish, last trip I'll take while the boat is in my name!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope the new owner knows the mojo that comes with that boat. In the wrong hands.


----------

